# Nginx web server help



## fred974 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to follow this tutorial:

http://publications.jbfavre.org/web/nginx-vhosts-automatiques-avec-SSL-et-authentification.en#installation

On my installation I have no directory called 
- sites-enabled
- sites-available

All the searches I done on Google does mention this 2 directory.

So my question is:

1. Did I installed nginx wrongly
or
2. FreeBSD uses a different structure?

Do you guys know of a similar tutorial for FreeBSD users?

Thank you in advance.

Fred


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2013)

Ports install their configuration files in /usr/local/etc/, not /etc/.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry SirDice, 

What you mean?
I know that the nginx files are in local/etc/nginx, but in all the tutorial (non FreeBSD OS) also have a 
etc/nginx/sites-available & etc/nginx/sites-enabled

So *I* wonder if these also exist in FreeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 19, 2013)

All configuration files of third-party applications (ports/packages) belong under /usr/local/etc. That is the FreeBSD way of doing it, so don't blindly follow non-FreeBSD tutorials.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool thank you 

On my way looking at a FreeBSD tutorial.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok, I cannot find a tutorial using nginx vhost, SSL and freebsd FreeBSD.

Could anyone suggest me some reading please?
Thank you
fred


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2013)

Just use any you find and keep in mind that stuff that's in /etc/ on Linux is in /usr/local/etc/ on FreeBSD.

Besides some differing locations configuring an application is exactly the same, regardless of the OS.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool SirDice, that's useful to know, thank you.


----------



## equipages (Feb 20, 2013)

I suggest installing nginx from ports. This is a old and simple tutorial but I think it will still work.
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-install-nginx-webserver/

You'll need to check the ssl module and I think there are vhost lines in the sample config file for nginx.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you equipages, I'll take a look


----------

